# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Gajar Ka Halwa !!!

## raiazlan

Gajar Ka Halwa !!!
2 	lbs carrots, grated
1 (12 	ounce) can evaporated milk
1 (14 	ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
5 	cardamom pods
4 	tablespoons ghee
5 	tablespoons powdered milk


*

Cook evaporated milk, cadamom pods, and carrots in a heavy deep saucepan and bring it to boil then reduce heat.

   1. Cook over medium heat until all the milk gets dried up.
   2. Stir the mixture occasionally to prevent any sticking.
   3. Add sweetened condensed milk and ghee and let the mixture dry.
   4. When it is close to dry and carrots are soft add powdered milk. Mix with a little water to make a paste.
   5. Note: This can be garnished with nuts or soaked raisins or fresh cream.

----------


## ViSIoN

hummmmmm ha
thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan

hmmm
thanx for liking

----------


## desi_kurri

thanks for sharing

----------


## Tulip

thanks brother

----------


## Jixy

Gajar ka halwa nyc sharing, btw ye sardi mein acha lagta hey  :Smile:

----------


## Yawarkamal

OH GAJAR KA HALWA

Every eid My mom Make GAJAR KA HALWA , i miss This halwa on this eid, because i m so fare from my mom...

I miss u mom...

MYK

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing..

----------


## sanacook

Thank you for posting this recipe

----------


## hljmdjrs

Thanks for this site very helpful.

----------


## mrbaazi

different but mmmmmmm recipe

----------

